# new litter



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

black and tan to chin 









blue to chin 









pet broken dove to pet broken dove 









pet broken dove to pet broken dove


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

aw so cute


----------

